

Google's project to 'cure death', Calico, announces $1.5B research center - amaks
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/3/6102377/google-calico-cure-death-1-5-billion-research-abbvie

======
psbp
Why cite the Verge instead of the source:
[http://www.calicolabs.com/news/2014/09/03/](http://www.calicolabs.com/news/2014/09/03/)
or the original reporting: [http://recode.net/2014/09/03/google-backed-calico-
to-launch-...](http://recode.net/2014/09/03/google-backed-calico-to-
launch-1-5-billion-aging-research-center/) ?

